

Ask HN: What's that service...? - mattm

There's a service I saw once on HN that reminds you to follow up.  You send an email (or BCC) an email to something like 3months@theirdomain and they'll send you an email in 3 months reminding you to follow up.<p>I should have bookmarked it because now I can't remember the name and it's a difficult topic to search on.
======
ckeller
Hey Matt, glad you found it, I thought the name is pretty intuitive right? :)
(I'm the founder). Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.

------
mattm
Nevermind. Found it. <http://www.followup.cc>

------
soho33
why not just use the calendar in outlook?! or calendar app on any phone :S?!

